# Broken down in Spain - moral support sought



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Greetings fellow motorhomers. I am stuck at Camping Altomeira in Navajas with a failed bearing or driveshaft in the front left had hub of my Fiat Ducato, 2003 chassis under a 54 plate Ace motorhome.
I have contacted UK breakdown for assistance and a garage has been out, but subsequent phone calls indicate that they will be sending my MH to another garage for the work to be done. I cannot get any more information until Monday. So I am stuck not knowing when or where I can get it fixed. On top of this it is Fallas week in Valencia next week and as a lot of Navajas have gone there for the festival I am worried that my MH will end up in a garage near Valencia and the work will be started and then abandoned while they all clear off to the festival!
Any good advice on where it may be possible to get my van fixed will be appreciated as I am on my way home and have a ferry booked on Friday 18th from Calais.
This breakdown is the icing on a rotten week; bad weather, strong winds and appalling driving by some Spanish have made it a rotten week. I also had my pitch pinched by Germans in San Roque near La Linea while I was in town and had to recover my property and find another pitch late in the evening. I have also had to negotiate three, yes three, Guardia Civil road blocks, sub-machine guns big spikes and all the rest of it. Portugal was lovely, but definitely spain has been a sad experience this time around.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Cannot help you I'm afraid, getting anything done on a Sunday is almost impossible. Sorry about your misfortune but sit back and relax and progress should be made on Monday.

Who is your breakdown assistance in the UK? Surely they can sort it for you.

peedee


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Really sorry to hear all of this, the breakdown is the worst for you but all the other things don't help. Will you be able to change your return crossing if necessary,
hope the repair goes well,
lala


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Dont worry The fallas main event is March 19 th and that is the only fiesta day.I have found that the workshops here in Spain are very good ask them if its ok to still live in the van while you are having it repaired.
Smile , laugh and try a little Spanish it all helps.
There is a small Fiat dealer at Betera NW of Valencia 32 miles from you they are brilliant Tel 961691438
Avda del Oest 6
46117
Betera.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Fingers crossed, Monday will come and things will get all sorted and youll soon be laughing about it..
Over the years we have had 2 breakdowns, one in Spain and 1 in Germany,, At the time it's all a bit traumatic but things sort themselves out. At least you have some breakdown cover..

BUT I agree with you on the weather it's not that great.. 

ps,, Hogan, up your way next wednesday, MCC rally at Gandia for st Patricks day and the Fallas


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Tonka
Don't forget your umbrella
Catch the train to valencia station nord make sure you get there before noon then walk 200 yards to the placa major and join the crowd. You won't believe what happens a 1 pm.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*broken down in spain*

if its of any help, just had the o/s/f bearing done in the uk for mot, the fiat bearing was 67.50 and the labour 137.80+vat they are non adjustable, a press is required to get the old one out and the new one in. 
hope you get sorted soon


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for all your replies, especiallly Hogan for the garage info. I will give an update next week sometime. I think this is sort of support is exactly what this forum is all about.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Take the opportunity to spend some time in Valencia for the Fallas. It truly is one of the best fiesta weeks ever. If ever there was a place to be stuck in, that week in Valencia would be top of our list. ( Although not for those of a nervous disposition. )


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Greetings all,
Now that I am back in the UK I will complete the story.
Following on from my previous post the garage in Segorbe was supposed to phone back on Friday to confirm if they could do the job, but surprise surprise they did not phone. So I was left uncertain of the next move until Monday. 
Monday morning the site receptionist kindly phoned the garage to enquire for me and was informed that the recovery company was aware of the situation and was planning to take me to the Fiat dealers in la Vall d'Uixo, but I would need to contact my UK recovery managers to get the transport authorised. I phoned UK and they returned my call immediately and were aware that my problem had not been sorted. After explaining the need to now move my MH to la Vall d'Uixo they advised they would phone the garage first. A few minutes later another phone call from UK, no that garage cannot do the repair either; they will search for a garage and phone back shortly. About half an hour later , phone rings- we have found a garage which is prepared to do the job today subject to parts being available, but it is in Castellon. A truck will be with you in one hour to take you there-.
Truck duly arrived on time and took me to the Fiat Professional dealers in Castellon - imola sa. Off loaded and after much form filling and checking my passport agreed to look at the problem. Jacked up van and wobbled front wheel. 'The bearing is gone'.
Yep, knew that since Friday.
'Have you a part to fit in your stores?'
'I do not know but it is now lunchtime, we re-open at 3.00' So waited until 3.pm and waited.
3.25 'We have ordered the part.'
'Will it be here today?' 'Probably?'
'Will you be able to fit it today?' 'Probably.'
'Do I need to book a hotel for tonight?' 'Maybe.' :? :? 
Stick it out BJ.... arrgh. 4.10pm 'The part has arrived.'  
4.15 MH onto ramp and start to strip wheel. By this time I was sincerely hoping that it was only the bearing and that no other parts would be needed. 
6.05pm van off ramp. 6.15 foreman gives keys back 'Wheel perfect, please pay.'  
Cost came to 355.98 euros, of which the bearing cost 171.68 and came from the Peugeot dealer a couple of doors down the road!  
I had spent lunchtime looking at my road maps and decided that I needed to get back to the A23 asap. Road 10 then 20 to back to Albentosa seemed the quickest route. Unfortunately this route passed through Onda, which was packed with parked cars and vans. Somehow, although I stayed on the marked 'main road' I missed the point where the 20 turned right and went merrily on up a road that turned out to be a scenic winding route through the Serra Espada. This took me into clouds and rain on a route with many hairpin bends. I expect it was nice in daylight and dry weather, but not pleasant to drive in the rain and murk. So after 30km in 2nd or 3rd gear I rolled out onto the A23 at Jerica!
All in all an adventuresome day, but not one I would like to repeat, especially as I was travelling alone.
But thanks for all your messages, motorhomefacts is a great web site.
TTFN


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Glad you're back safely. A nightmare will all hope will never happen to us.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Gald to hear that all is sorted - that has to be everyone' worst nightmare, being broken down, in a foreign country, not being fluent in the language and it's festival time!

The drive sounds like it was a nightmare too! We have done that in mid-France trying to get to a CL type site......... I am sure there were narrower roads but if so I hope I never find them! :lol: 

The main thing is that all is now sorted, thanks for the update.

Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Glad to hear you got sorted and home safe...  
Were not far behind you, came up the A23 route yesterday and will be home for Thursday,,


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

171 EUROS for a wheel bearing you sure? sounds enough to me.
Dennis


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Invoice breakdown is as follows, doubtless those of you who are fluent in technical Spanish can suss if I was fleeced or not.
Cantidad / Precio sin L.V.A / Neto
Rodiamiento BUJE - D.M 1.80 / 52,00 / 93,60
BUJE Rueda Ant (1) DM 0.40 / 52,00 / 20,80
Prueba en carretera 0.30 / 52,00 / 15,60
total M.O. Mecanica : 130,00
Kir Rodamiento Ref. 
Puegeot 1.00 / 171.68 / 171.68
Total Recambios: 171,68

Total Neto 301,68 Tipo 18% I.V.A 54,30
Total 355,98 euros 

A tad more than UK prices for the parts methinks..... 

Apologies if it looks odd, the page format dislikes spacing in columns.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am sorry that you had so many bad experiences but not only has it given you a wealth of stories and a strong learning curve; I hope on your next adventure it will be balanced against as many good experiences.
Up until a couple of years ago, my van was a Dreamliner circa 1984; we went everywhere with it, from Poland to Portugal and due to its age, encountered many breakdowns. Looking back, as a result of these breakdowns we met many wonderful people in unexpected places and left us a wealth of stories to see us through the years.
Although they can be frustrating and often expensive, always do your best to see what positive results ensue. never let them ruin an otherwise unrepeatable holiday. If it rained everyday, think of the suncream it saved.
Enjoy all and be happy!
Alan


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you for the follow up glad it all worked out ok for you in the end.
The bill says
Inner bush D.M 1.80 / 52,00 / 93,60 
Outer bush DM 0.40 / 52,00 / 20,80 
road test 0.30 / 52,00 / 15,60 
total Labour re above 130,00 
total parts costs 171.68

nett total 301.68 + vat at 18% 54.30

total due 355.95
Not bad for Spain I was charged €650 to change cam belt and pulleys and to top up air con.
Welcome back.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update. I'd say you did pretty well to get it fixed in a day. I wonder if you would get that service in this country? Anyhow you are back safely but you didn't say who the UK breakdown Company was that so efficiently sorted you out? I would love to know.

peedee


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We "broke down" in Spain a few years ago . . constant banging from rear nearside wheel - the bearings gone I assumed - called Europe Assist who took the van to major Fiat garage - an hour later the mechanic said "all fixed" . . it turned out to be the actual wheel nuts come loose allowing the wheel to slightly sit proud of the wheel drum.
I hate to think of the damage if it had occured a few miles further on as we were approaching the motorway.

Moral of this story is CHECK YOUR NUTS ON A REGULAR BASIS :wink:


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

For the record, and I have been a member since they were set up by the CSMA, the rescue service was Britannia Rescue. Now owned by LV (Liverpool Victoria, who also own the long time insurance partner of the CSMA - Frizzells).
I have had to use them a few times over the years and have nothing but praise for their response and performance.
In fact some 25 years ago I broke down in a LWB Transit which I had comverted to a MH myself. It was at the top of Shap on the M6, 39 if I remember correctly. I stopped overnight as I was tired and woke up to find it would not start. I was on my own with just my dog for company and had to walk to Shap village before I found a phone box. I explained the problem and jokingly said to the operator - tell the breakdown man if he sees a man and a dog walking up towards Shap from the village it will probably be me on my way back-. I had only been walking a few minutes when the breakdown man pulled up alongside. - Hop in - he said, and I did.
We were back at the van about 10 minutes after I had phoned the operator! I think that could onlly be called outstanding service.
My experiences this time with them were very good, even to the extent of phoning back a little while after the repairs had been completed to check that all was OK.


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Glad you made it back, it can only get better


----------

